
Show HN: GroupMe bot to render LaTeX equations and send them as images - jstrieb
https://github.com/jstrieb/groupme-latex
======
jstrieb
I made this very quickly in an evening as a proof-of-concept for a more
advanced version to be integrated into Slack.

I am a member of several group chats in which math is commonly discussed, but
it is sometimes difficult without notation. This bot is designed to augment
such group chats with LaTeX typesetting ability!

Additional discussion here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/d5hw66/groupme_bot_to...](https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/d5hw66/groupme_bot_to_render_latex_equations_and_send/)

